
Magic numbers in Excel waste my time  - wglb
http://rdist.root.org/2010/08/02/magic-numbers-in-excel-waste-my-time/
======
duck
_And this is why I hate software._

It should be why you hate apps that treat a common standard like CSV
differently.

